# Just back from lincoln show



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

hi all..
Well just returned home from lincoln after a great weekend, glad the weather was with us for the concert, it made all the difference, nice to meet new friends and old. we can't wait till next year,a big thankyou to jen, gaspode & lady j for marshalling, oh and not forgeting 656 for my steak :lol: 
alan & ann


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Nice one Alan & Ann

I also say not a bad weekend the Co-ord's had their work cut out with the terrible condition of the ground no thanks to Warners, all that was needed was a bit of straw in the right places, but no fear motorhomers manage.

Sorry I didn't Socialise as I would normally but My health is not too good at the moment.

Thanks Dave for the eggs and steak not had the pleasure of trying them yet.

Geo had a quiuck look round the outside of the new mH, nice

Peter, thanks for the photos from Newark.

See you all again (I hope) in the not too distant future

Bill & Janet


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

It was a last minute descision to attend the Lincoln show and I am glad we did, the outdoor concert was excellent.
Glad the weather held out.

Just wanted to add my thanks to Jen, Ken and especially to Jacquie for making it happen.
Didn't find a new van but did buy a couple of skirts and a hat for George. (much cheaper option)
Will have to keep looking for that elusive van.

Angie............


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

we have just go back (6.30) 5 hour drive in driving rain most of the way much the same as on the way up but we had a great e/end and the weather was good on saturday 
we would like to thank all the marshals for a job well done and rogerandsandra for the tea and annj for the entertaining diy
ps hope bigfoot (vicarious books) manage to repair there van 
chapter


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

an99uk said:


> did buy a couple of skirts and a hat for George


Well, we missed something there by getting off early didn't we? I hope George looks good in his new skirts, are they minis George? you're gonna have to shave your legs before you wear them you know. :wink:

Thanks to everyone for coming and putting up with the mud roadway, didn't manage to spoil our fun though did it? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Still on site at Lincoln. DIY finished (new sink & new table). Brilliant entertainment last night, better than Saturday. The group Ivy League were great.

Leaving Lincoln today, heading for Hull, Zeebrugge, South of France, Spain.

Thanks to Jacquie and John, Jen and Ken. Nice to meet up with old friends Roger, Sandra, JimM, Val, Chapter and all.

Anne 

PS Bridie transporter arranged for York for JimM


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Just back from, hada a good weekend despite the weather. Thanks to J&J K&J for the tea and marshalling

Dave

656


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Lincoln*

Greetings,

Got back from Lincs festival safe and sound, could not be bothered to cook a lunch so off to the local hosteliery for two meals for a fiver!

Great weekend, enjoyed meeting up with old friends and new ones, Jacquie & John and Ken & Jenny really worked hard in very unpleasant weather, thanks for the hard work.

When we came in on Thursday the marshals sent us down to the bottom, way past the mhf site, hmmmmmmmmmmm, were they trying to say something? ah but we got back in the end,.

The Ivy League as ever were brilliant, it was the best nights entertainment!.

Shame we had to go home as I have an appointment tomorrow, would have been nice to have joined some of t'others at Lakeside at Skeggy.

As always, we spent more than we had anticipated, thank God for the good old credit card. Our friends put a deposit on a Lunar Roadstar 800 for delivery in September.

See you all at Lickhill if it does not rain!!!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Drove to Cambridge & back from Lincoln this morning - were there ever a load of motorhomes emerging out the A15 onto the bypass!! 

Anyone here own an RV with the reg. no. V3 *** towing a car on a dolly?

Dougie.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi dougie I believe he's a member of the ARVE club, been towing a car on a dolly for a few years now, never been pulled apparently. 8) 

Olley


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

annej said:


> PS Bridie transporter arranged for York for JimM


Praise the lord ( or at least city bakery`s )

I must be one of the last ones to get home about 19:00 hrs and no trouble getting off the field.
Good to put faces to the user names.
But can some one tell me why is the sun splitting the trees and I am on my way home ? !!!

How ever back to Lincoln met some new faces, and some I have not seen since Lincoln last year all in all good time AND have not spent allot of money
Well done to all concerned (except warners I have not got to them yet)
too many to name but you all know who you were roll on the next outing


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

asprn said:


> Anyone here own an RV with the reg. no. V3 *** towing a car on a dolly?


We saw that one going into the show, looked a tad strange. :?

The silliest one though was the RV with a Ford Tourneo (12 seat minibus) on a trailer - some folk take things a bit too far. :roll:


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

Ken did you miss the RV with the 4/6 berth caravan on the back ??


----------



## meurig (May 30, 2005)

Hi ,
thank you all for a great weekend and a special thank you to all the marshels. Hope to see you all soon - have a safe trip - John and Lin 
(blue bonnet) 8)


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

*Lincoln*

Hi all

We were the new guys - Chris and Pat in the old Hymer. Had a great time but missed the Ivy League - boo hoo. We were in the marquee. Can't remember what we saw so can't have been any good. (Or too many glasses of hooch)!

Thanks to the marshalls - not a nice job in the conditions but they stayed cheerful.
Pat :lol:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

*Lincoln.*

Sorry forgot to thank 656 for the fantastic steak! If you haven't had yours yet you are in for a treat.

Pat


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi all

enjoyed Lincoln, once we got to the right bit! Thanks Jacqui for lending us the bread crates.

Jacqui & Ted


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

JLO Jacqui have you lost a red dogs bowl :?: if so I have acquired one :lol: it was in the area you were pitched in.


Jacquie


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Dog's bowl*

Hi LadyJ
I think the dog bowl might belong to Purdey, who owns Frantone!!! 
I know I've seen the blue water bowl in the locker but I did not see the red food one. Is it a heavy red plastic one about 7 inches diameter?
TonyP


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Tony,

Yes thats the one I will hang on to it till next we meet :lol: I now have 4 plates a cool bag and a dog bowl :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Bring em to the car boot at Lickhill Jac, you might make a few bob. :lol:


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi Jacquie

no our dog bowl is one of the heavy pot ones, they don't get knocked over by our dog who can be a bit clumsy at times.

Regards

Jacqui


----------

